# toremifene citrate



## tony1234 (Aug 19, 2010)

this is my first time taking toremifene citrate. I need some advice on doseing. The bottle I have is 3600 mg, 60 ml. Am i correct to take this orally. Thank you for any help. I have a small case of gyno from taking tren


----------



## TTFU_694 (Aug 19, 2010)

10mg of Nolva = 30mg of Fareston (torem)
20mg of Nolva = 60mg of Fareston (torem)

So on and so forth.


----------



## tony1234 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks for your time.   so 1 ml =60 mg.   How many mgs per day and for how long?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Aug 19, 2010)

tony1234 said:


> thanks for your time.   so 1 ml =60 mg.   How many mgs per day and for how long?



Depends. What are you using it for?

For my next PCT I will be using Fareston and Clomid (rather than Nolva and Clomid).

I will be dosing my PCT something like..
Fareston @ 120/90/60/30 (Optional 5th week @ 30)
and
Clomid @ 75/50/50/25 (Optional 5th week @ 25)

---

Judging by your first post though, you are using it to fight gyno? 

Why not Nolva and/or Letro? I wouldn't know the dosages to fight gyno with Fareston.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Aug 19, 2010)

Also. You say you got gyno from tren?

Where you running an prolactin antagonist?

When I run deca or tren I always run an AI as well as prami. IF you are indeed trying ti fight off your gyno, I would add some prami.


----------



## tony1234 (Aug 19, 2010)

i need to do alot more studying on this stuff. I am new to it. I thought the fareston would do it. It is a very slight case. I wasnt running any thing else like an AI. I also do not know what Prami is.    What do you suggest. Thanks for the info


----------



## Tyler3295 (Aug 19, 2010)

tony1234 said:


> thanks for your time.   so 1 ml =60 mg.   How many mgs per day and for how long?





tony1234 said:


> i need to do alot more studying on this stuff. I am new to it. I thought the fareston would do it. It is a very slight case. I wasnt running any thing else like an AI. I also do not know what Prami is.    What do you suggest. Thanks for the info



If it has already formed a lump I would personally jump on some Letro since Nolva won't reverse the lump. Most people taper up, but always taper down. I am currently fighting a pea-sized lump myself and I jumped right into the Letro. Been on it about 3-4 weeks now and very little progress. Puffyness and most of the pain is gone. The lump is smaller, but still there.

I have HEARD that fareston is great for gyno, but it is relatively new so I would go with what is proven. 

Google prami. You didn't know what prami was and you were running tren? That's why you got gyno. Get some.


----------



## tony1234 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was taking the prohormone tren.  I am going to order some liquid letro. Is this ok to take along with the Fareston.  How many mgs a day should i take.  I really appreciate all the help.


----------

